
The RDBMS Is Dead (2018) - wbsun
http://tdan.com/the-rdbms-is-dead
======
PaulHoule
One thing I find interesting is that there are very few "universal" tools for
document databases like there are for RDBMS, even though the APIs for these
document databases overlap substantially.

For RDBMS, for instance, you have APIs such as ODBC and JDBC that let you
connect to different products. There also are tools like Datagrip, as well as
tools that can do unison queries against multiple databases (e.g. JBoss Data
Virtualization)

The basic API of mongodb, elasticsearch, arangodb, couchbase, cassandra, etc.
are almost the same when it comes to CRUD operations. Queries are different
between those databases but I'm pretty sure you could cross compile AQL and
N1QL most of the time, make an abstraction layer that lets you do mongo-style
queries against arango, etc.

Another factor is that some of the "post-relational" database types are still
relational. A columnar database can be perfectly relational, it's just another
way to implement it. I've seen some analytics vendors that just don't get
document databases, SPARQL, etc. because they can't see past the pure speed of
SQL with a columnar internal representation.

------
smt88
tl;dr "The RDBMS is not so much dead as rebranded."

This is one of those clickbait-by-arguing-semantics articles. If you follow
databases, you won't find anything new or interesting here.

